# [APP MOD] Inverted Exchange Bypass Email 4.2.x



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is the most up to date Inverted Exchange Security Bypass Email modded apk out there. This allows you to use your corporate email without using a security pin. It is also the only 4.2.2 that is also inverted.

I was looking for this, and couldn't find one compiled for easy use, so just put it together for those flashers that couldn't/didn't want to put it together.

This was tested on CM 10.1 and AOKP JB. It should work on any AOSP JB ROM. Please let me know if it works for you.
If you are on a non aosp rom, then you will need to remove your email and exchange, and then flash this.

I need to thank teamBaked over at Rootz for the inverted email 4.2.2 (http://rootzwiki.com....glemusic45914/), and rustamabd for the hacked libs and script file (http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1117452)

My original post from xda; http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2291151

Flash in recovery.. I am not responsible for blah blah blah.

https://www.box.com/...7l89w7147u86ld2


----------



## FelixCited (Jun 12, 2013)

Is there also a mod to stop the exchange admin from being able to remotely wipe your device?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

FelixCited said:


> Is there also a mod to stop the exchange admin from being able to remotely wipe your device?


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think they can with this mod... I think it just shows the warning.


----------

